# absolutly awsome curly zirk turnings



## davduckman2010 (Nov 19, 2012)

just received a box today from scott ny woodturner. and man there beutiful thank you scott you did some serious justice with old zirk. these are great there christmas gifts for two very important people in my life . cant thank you enough i almost want them for me. good thing i got lots more: yipee: cant get enough of this very cool stuff duck


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 19, 2012)

I am Jealous Duck- Very nice turnings Scott 
Ol zirc was a beautiful tree!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 19, 2012)

i think ol zirk will make a beutiful dinning room table and bench seats with a matching bowl in the middle  :irishjig::irishjig::irishjig:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 19, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Wow they must be very special people. Those would be very hard for me to give away too.
> 
> Nice work saving ole Zirk and great turnings Scott.



rob one brought me into this world the other put up with me in it


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 19, 2012)

opps almost forgot about theses 2 man im glad they didnt sell  now wheres a box and my adress book


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 19, 2012)

Glad you like them Dave ! I'm honored to be part of your family Christmas and its always great to turn wood from the Magical Maple Forest !
Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 19, 2012)

i lovem they will lovem more no doubt. more comeing atcha my freind


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 19, 2012)

Masterful turning,Beautiful wood!


----------



## TimR (Nov 20, 2012)

Never heard of Zirk...but looks really nice. Wonderful shapes on these pieces!


----------



## CulinaryBoards (Nov 20, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Nov 20, 2012)

tim ol zirk use to live in the majical maple forest out back he was a ugly ol fella so i put him out of his misery along with his big brother and his grand daddy . there all resting now waiting for the wood miser to turn them into everlasting buetiful things. but dont be sad i have adopted there 300 siblings that i will neuture into fine outstanding beutys for further considerations :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------

